# Justice Scalia Passes Away



## racing_kitty (Feb 13, 2016)

Supreme Court justice Antonin Scalia was found dead this weekend. He was 79. May he rest in peace. 

I thought Ginsberg would go before Scalia.  Looks like all the 5-4 decisions will no longer go the conservative way.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 13, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 13, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 13, 2016)

Rest in Peace


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2016)

Won't take long before this is politicized.

Blue Skies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 13, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Won't take long before this is politicized.
> 
> Blue Skies.



It was Obama.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 13, 2016)

RIP, Justice


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> It was Obama.



In the library with a candlestick.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 13, 2016)

In the bathroom with a wrench actually...

RIP Justice Scalia


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2016)

He's not even cold yet and they're already talking about replacing him. Watch the Democrats move swiftly on this in the coming weeks.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> He's not even cold yet and they're already talking about replacing him. Watch the Democrats move swiftly on this in the coming weeks.
> 
> May he rest in peace.



What are they supposed to do? He needs replacing. The democrats may only have 11 months.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 13, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Justice Scalia! You will certainly be missed!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 14, 2016)

Rest easy. Not good...

M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 14, 2016)

RIP Justice Scalia.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> What are they supposed to do? He needs replacing. The democrats may only have 11 months.



Understood. I'd just prefer it if they took their time about it...from a purely personal standpoint of course.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2016)

Rest in Peace.
Will have to wait for details, though I was surprised at some of the people claiming it was a hit.
Sad state when both sides can accept the premise of the other side hiring a hit team.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Rest in Peace.
> Will have to wait for details, though I was surprised at some of the people claiming it was a hit.
> Sad state when both sides can accept the premise of the other side hiring a hit team.



I made a crack about "Was he hunting with Cheney" but someone arguing it was a hit? How disgusting can you be?


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I made a crack about "Was he hunting with Cheney" but someone arguing it was a hit? How disgusting can you be?



Actually, they WERE hunting buddies at one time.

Scalia-Cheney Trip Raises Eyebrows


----------



## Grunt (Feb 14, 2016)

lindy said:


> Actually, they WERE hunting buddies at one time.
> 
> Scalia-Cheney Trip Raises Eyebrows



I was present for that hunting trip. Needless to say...the jokes were abounding!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 14, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I made a crack about "Was he hunting with Cheney" but someone arguing it was a hit? How disgusting can you be?



Nobody can reasonably argue for or against, because there are zero facts known at this point. So I agree that it's disgusting to do so, however, as in everything, its foolish to accept the government's explanation without investigation or more so just basic questioning.

Unfortunately, I wouldn't put anything in the "no way not possible" category with either political party currently running our government.

That said Justice Scalia's passing is very untimely and unfortunate, and my thoughts and prayers are with his family and loved one's.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 14, 2016)

This is ridiculous.  Just for fun, let's  apply some "basic questioning" to the death of Justice Scalia:

-Does it make sense that an obese man died of a heart attack at nearly 80 years of age?  Yes, it does.

-Does it make sense that said man, a serving Supreme Court justice with nearly 30 years on the bench, was killed by _someone in government_ because _reasons?  _No, it does not.

Hope this helps clarify things.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> -Does it make sense that said man, a serving Supreme Court justice with nearly 30 years on the bench, was killed by _someone in government_ because _reasons?  _No, it does not.



OMG, do you have to be such a liberal?


----------



## CDG (Feb 14, 2016)

RIP Justice Scalia.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> This is ridiculous.  Just for fun, let's  apply some "basic questioning" to the death of Justice Scalia:
> 
> -Does it make sense that an obese man died of a heart attack at nearly 80 years of age?  Yes, it does.
> 
> ...



To clarify, I'm not saying he was killed. I am however, stating that we as the people should question it, have it investigated (as it will be) and not simply accept an official government explanation.

I don't think that what I am stating is irrational or ridicules, however, more so one's civic duty to question the government as firmly grounded in our founding as a nation.

My days of blinding accepting what the government tells me, or believing that this government is not corrupt or had a firm grounding of integrity, are far behind me.

Again, not saying he was killed, not insinuating that he was killed, just think it should be investigated fully.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 14, 2016)

I ask, "To what end?"
The family was satisfied with the official explanation; they knew about the late justice's health and requested that an autopsy not be performed. 
Presidio County Judge Cinderela Guevara declared him dead of natural causes without personally seeing his body, but after consulting with law enforcement and his physician, who said that the justice suffered from a host of conditions.
Police on the scene even stated that there was no evidence of foul play.

Now, when you claim that you're not saying he was killed, but you also don't believe that government's explanation, even in the face of this pretty rock-solid evidence, what do you hope to gain from further investigation?  To make double-super-plus sure that he wasn't murdered?  If that is the case, then it seems to me that your real belief is that he was murdered.

This is starting to sound like one of those Glenn Beck "I'M JUST ASKING QUESTIONS" moments.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 14, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I ask, "To what end?"
> The family was satisfied with the official explanation; they knew about the late justice's health and requested that an autopsy not be performed.
> Presidio County Judge Cinderela Guevara declared him dead of natural causes without personally seeing his body, but after consulting with law enforcement and his physician, who said that the justice suffered from a host of conditions.
> Police on the scene even stated that there was no evidence of foul play.
> ...



Good lord dude, he was the senior Supreme Court Justice, a high profile member of our government, with great influences over the way our government makes laws and how they can be enforced. Why would you not want his death fully investigated, by an outside source that is fully without biased on the political influences of the situation? Why would you want any possible doubts floating around of possible foul play? Why wouldn't you want to positively squash any rumors or heckling about his death?

I didn't say that it is not happening, I didn't say whoever is doing that investigation is biased or incapable, I just simply said it should happen and that we as American citizens should question and require these simple fucking things that are only common goddamn place.

For fuck sake, you appear to want to make me out to be some fucking conspiracy loon, because I am stating the fucking obvious, that it should be fully investigated to ensure there is absolutely no doubt of any possible foul play.

To what end? To the same level any executive or legislative high level individuals death would be.

And stop fucking comparing me with the likes of Glen Beck or the jackasses that follow his twisted bullshit. Just because you may not agree with what I'm posting (which I really can't understand what the fuck your problem with it is?) doesn't give you a 'cleared hot' to insult me.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 14, 2016)

Gentlemen, settle down before I have to energetically encourage you to be a bit more civil. 

Generally, when someone dies outside of a medical facility of something that isn't blatantly obvious (eg. gunshot to the face), an autopsy is performed. Yes, even if it's Jabba the Hutt's ancient uncle with COPD and crisco for blood. Not every municipality or state has a law that mandates such an action, though. 

However, performing an autopsy  would've been the prudent thing to do, just to take the legs out from under any and all conspiracy theorists.  Justice Scalia may have had 95% blockages in all of his major coronary veins and arteries, and yet died of a brain aneurysm, for all we know.  As a highly visible public figure, curiosity is going to be high With regards to cause of death.  In the absence of any ordinance that would dictate an automatic autopsy,  this is most likely done to simply respect the wishes for his family's privacy.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 14, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Generally, when someone dies outside of a medical facility of something that isn't blatantly obvious (eg. gunshot to the face), an autopsy is performed. Yes, even if it's Jabba the Hutt's ancient uncle with COPD and crisco for blood. Not every municipality or state has a law that mandates such an action, though.



It depends on the wishes of the family and time/resources/money.  Everyone I know who has died has been buried/cremated without an autopsy and that's not a small number.  If there is no reason to they don't do one, you have to get a judge to overrule the family's wishes.  Every morgue I ever did an internship in was so overworked as is they don't go looking for more work.  This includes my Mom, we saw no need and the police and courts agreed with us.  We still have no idea exactly how/why she died but it doesn't matter.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 14, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Whole post



For the longest, it was a law here that autopsies were performed on deceased individuals that expired outside of a medical facility if they weren't highly advanced in age and had no prior known health problems. It may have changed recently, but I haven't heard. Families could ask that one not be performed, though. 

Obviously, this differs from place to place, though.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2016)

In Texas, it will be up to law enforcement, the ME or JP...and a totality of the circumstances/scene investigation. There is no automatic autopsy.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 14, 2016)

Keep in mind I live in Alabama, and our laws are "out there" sometimes, to the brink of pointless.


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2016)

According to at least one article, police have been quoted as saying there is no reason for an autopsy. 
Not only was he overweight and nearing 80, he smoked.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 14, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> For the longest, it was a law here that autopsies were performed on deceased individuals that expired outside of a medical facility if they weren't highly advanced in age and had no prior known health problems. It may have changed recently, but I haven't heard. Families could ask that one not be performed, though.
> 
> Obviously, this differs from place to place, though.


Not sure when it changed but this is the current law, same as every other place I've lived (and I'm in no way trying to argue, it's just a good thing to know just in case. I was the only one who had any clue in my Moms case and had to direct it from Alaska when she was in Michigan).



> (a) After investigating a death, if the county medical examiner or the designated assistant is satisfied that the death was not caused by criminal act or omission and that there are no suspicious circumstances about the death, then the county medical examiner, or designated assistant, may execute a death certificate as required by law, and authorize release of the body for final disposition on a certificate as prescribed by the State Health Department.



ALA CODE § 45-4-60.06  : Alabama Code - Section 45-4-60.06: EXECUTION OF DEATH CERTIFICATE; CIRCUMSTANCES REQUIRING NOTICE TO DEPARTMENT OF FORENSIC SCIENCES

As long as the ME says it's good, you can go right to Viking funeral in Alabama now.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 15, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Gentlemen, settle down before I have to energetically encourage you to be a bit more civil.
> 
> Generally, when someone dies outside of a medical facility of something that isn't blatantly obvious (eg. gunshot to the face), an autopsy is performed. Yes, even if it's Jabba the Hutt's ancient uncle with COPD and crisco for blood. Not every municipality or state has a law that mandates such an action, though.
> 
> However, performing an autopsy  would've been the prudent thing to do, just to take the legs out from under any and all conspiracy theorists.  Justice Scalia may have had 95% blockages in all of his major coronary veins and arteries, and yet died of a brain aneurysm, for all we know.  As a highly visible public figure, curiosity is going to be high With regards to cause of death.  In the absence of any ordinance that would dictate an automatic autopsy,  this is most likely done to simply respect the wishes for his family's privacy.



My apologies, my reply was a bit inflammatory and obviously angry. I was irritated and replied, when I should've took a day and thought out my response vs my use of profanity and anger. 

@Deathy McDeath, I apologize for the profanity I used in response. I will be careful to not let that happen again. I hope we're good bro...


----------



## digrar (Feb 15, 2016)

How many septuagenarians and octogenarians do you guys have in Government, there appears to be quite a few in the Senate? Is there any appetite to enforce some style of retirement at 65 policy?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 15, 2016)

Holy Vince Foster, Batman!

Are we really arguing whether or not a Supreme Court justice was murde....

_'We discovered the judge in bed, a pillow over his head

 His bed clothes were unwrinkled. He was lying very restfully,' Poindexter, the owner of the ranch, said.  _

Ranch owner describes moment he discovered Justice Scalia


----------



## Brill (Feb 15, 2016)

Interesting viewpoint...especially the possibility of Lynch being nominated.

How the politics of the next nomination will play out


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 17, 2016)

President Obama will not be attending Justice Scalia's funeral
Obama to skip Scalia's funeral

The article notes that the President and First Lady will pay their respects at the Supreme Court while the late justice is in repose, but I think that this is one funeral he really should attend.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 17, 2016)

Whether the POTUS liked him or not personally...right, wrong, or indifferently...when a Supreme Court Justice dies...the POTUS SHOULD attend.

Some things should be done simply because it's the right thing to do, and this is one of those times.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2016)

Jesus Christ


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 17, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> President Obama will not be attending Justice Scalia's funeral
> Obama to skip Scalia's funeral
> 
> The article notes that the President and First Lady will pay their respects at the Supreme Court while the late justice is in repose, but I think that this is one funeral he really should attend.



I agree it's something he should attend. 
But I wonder if maybe he was specifically uninvited by Scalia's family... Either way it doesn't make Obama look good.

ZM


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 17, 2016)

Clownshoes on POTUS there.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 17, 2016)

When even your ardent supporters question your decision...


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 18, 2016)

ZmanTX said:


> I agree it's something he should attend.
> But I wonder if maybe he was specifically uninvited by Scalia's family... Either way it doesn't make Obama look good.
> 
> ZM


That's what I was thinking.  There was a quote in the article that kinda hinted that at:



> In spite of the criticism, people close to the Scalia family said Obama was making the right choice. "I wouldn't have expected President Obama to attend the funeral Mass, and I see no reason to fault him for not attending," said Ed Whelan, a former Scalia clerk who now heads the Ethics and Public Policy Center. "The ceremony at the Supreme Court seems the most apt opportunity for the president to pay his respects, but he obviously might have severe competing demands on his time."
> 
> Read more: Obama to skip Scalia's funeral


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

Chris Hayes calling out the president? Wow.

Re: @Deathy McDeath above. I see what they are saying and if the family genuinely doesn't have a beef, I get that. Once again though the president or his staff botches the communication regarding his decision. Instead of "I'm not going" it should be "After speaking to the family and listening to their concerns I've decided to...." This is an incredibly bone-headed move by the president and his staff. Given the hits he's taken over 7 years you'd think SOMEONE would know better by now so they are either clueless or arrogant. Clownshoes.

Chris Hayes though...that's some good stuff right there.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Obama answers to no one, and could give a shit about what any one thinks. He is an island with on one else on it. Make no mistake, he holds his own council, and  he does care deeply about himself; nothing else is important to him.

My $.02 on the POTUS after Bush.


----------



## Brill (Feb 18, 2016)

Never pass up a chance to throw down the race card!

Black leaders: Supreme Court standoff a civil rights issue


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

lindy said:


> Never pass up a chance to throw down the race card!
> 
> Black leaders: Supreme Court standoff a civil rights issue



This article and Sharpton's comments are what I've come to expect from this topic and that moron.


----------



## Brill (Feb 19, 2016)

POTUS will not attend Scalia's funeral because his security detail is too big? So VPOTUS is going?

I'm not an expert but my experience was the security was similar but the difference was commo package.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2016)

I wish I believed in a god, in order that I could pray for the death of that cunt Al Sharpton.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> POTUS will not attend Scalia's funeral because his security detail is too big? So VPOTUS is going?
> 
> I'm not an expert but my experience was the security was similar but the difference was commo package.



That is simply another excuse rather than just manning up and saying he doesn't want to go.


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2016)

lindy said:


> POTUS will not attend Scalia's funeral because his security detail is too big? So VPOTUS is going?
> 
> I'm not an expert but my experience was the security was similar but the difference was commo package.





Agoge said:


> That is simply another excuse rather than just manning up and saying he doesn't want to go.



An absolutely bullshit, ridiculous excuse!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> View attachment 14953 When even your ardent supporters question your decision...




Ask a cop...even murderers usually show up at their victim's funerals. Just sayin...:-"


----------



## Brill (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow...just wow.

Joe Biden in 1992: No SCOTUS Votes Once Political Season is Underway



> As Allahpundit notes at Hot Air, "if you’re keeping score, this means that the current president, current vice president, current Senate minority leader, and incoming Senate minority leader have all gone on record in the past in favor of obstructing a Supreme Court nominee."
> 
> I think we're done here, personally.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 22, 2016)

:wall::wall:


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 23, 2016)

...and then there's this, from Article 107 News:



> Citing historical precedent and the need to fill the seat vacated by the late Antonin Scalia, President Obama announced today that he was nominating himself for the United States Supreme Court.



;)


In Bold Move, Obama Nominates Himself To Supreme Court » Article 107 News


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 23, 2016)

Message From God? Rain Forces Obama Off Golf Course Day After Skipping Scalia Funeral - The Gateway Pundit

Karma.


----------



## AWP (Feb 23, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Message From God? Rain Forces Obama Off Golf Course Day After Skipping Scalia Funeral - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> Karma.



Needs more lightning.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 24, 2016)

Nevada Governor, constitutional law professor, and former federal judge Brian Sandoval is apparently being considered as a Scalia replacement
Republican governor of Nevada Brian Sandoval being considered for Supreme Court

The catch?  He's a republican, and Mitch McConnell still vows to block any nominations.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 24, 2016)

Guns to gay marriage: Sandoval's stance on key issues

More about him, if anyone cares.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 24, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Guns to gay marriage: Sandoval's stance on key issues
> 
> More about him, if anyone cares.



Thanks for the link!  Looks like a pretty mixed bag.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 24, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Thanks for the link!  Looks like a pretty mixed bag.


Yeah, despite the R next to his name, he seems like a solid moderate that could clear senate approval.  That is, you know, if they weren't completely losing their minds at the moment.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2016)

At this point Obama could announce vaginal intercourse is the one true intercourse and damn near every Republican in Congress would suck a dick just to prove him wrong.


----------



## pardus (Feb 24, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Guns to gay marriage: Sandoval's stance on key issues
> 
> More about him, if anyone cares.



Based on that alone, I'd be happy to see him in the SCOTUS.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 25, 2016)

That was quick.

Updated: Sandoval not interested in potential Supreme Court nomination


> “Earlier today, I notified the White House that I do not wish to be considered at this time for possible nomination to the Supreme Court of the United States," Sandoval said in a statement Thursday. "I have also spoken to Senators Reid, Heller and McConnell and expressed the same desire to them. The notion of being considered for a seat on the highest court in the land is beyond humbling and I am incredibly grateful to have been mentioned."


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 25, 2016)

pardus said:


> Based on that alone, I'd be happy to see him in the SCOTUS.



So you are a democrat. 

This dude has the same views as me on literally every single issue except private school choice, I think funding public schools is part of your responsibility as an American. You shouldn't get any credits or money to send children to private school.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 25, 2016)

medicchick said:


> That was quick.
> 
> Updated: Sandoval not interested in potential Supreme Court nomination



I can't blame him. The hearings are just brutal, and all are party driven.


----------



## pardus (Feb 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> So you are a democrat.
> .




I'm neither a democrat nor a republican. I have strong and not so strong agreements and disagreements with both parties. Boiled down, they're both self serving wankers.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 25, 2016)

I refuse to identify with either of those parties. Neither one of them are what they claim any more because the lines have become so blurred.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I can't blame him. The hearings are just brutal, and all are party driven.


I don't either.  It would have been nice to have someone who seemed more common sense driven though.


----------



## Brill (Feb 26, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> So you are a democrat.
> 
> This dude has the same views as me on literally every single issue except private school choice, I think funding public schools is part of your responsibility as an American. You shouldn't get any credits or money to send children to private school.



In order for that to work, they need to change how schools are funded (property taxes). Affluent suburbs typically have better schools.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> At this point Obama could announce vaginal intercourse is the one true intercourse and damn near every Republican in Congress would suck a dick just to prove him wrong.


It's only February and we already have the post of the year.


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> At this point Obama could announce vaginal intercourse is the one true intercourse and damn near every Republican in Congress would suck a dick just to prove him wrong.



This post is why we need a like and agree.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 16, 2016)

Merrick Garland, chief justice for the US court of appeals on the DC ciruit, is President Obama's official nominee.
Meet Merrick Garland, Obama's Supreme Court nominee

He's apparently very old, and supposedly a moderate.  The ball is in the Senate's court now.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 16, 2016)

The Senate will discharge its constitutional duty, I'm sure.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 16, 2016)

Garland voted to have Heller reheard _en banc _when the original three judge panel voted in favor of the individual vs. collective nature of the 2nd Amendment. I don't trust him on 2A issues at all.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Garland voted to have Heller reheard _en banc _when the original three judge panel voted in favor of the individual vs. collective nature of the 2nd Amendment. I don't trust him on 2A issues at all.


They just shoot the nomination down in committee, knowing full well that he will make a recess appointment with the most heinous liberal douchebag he can find.


----------



## Brill (Mar 16, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Merrick Garland, chief justice for the US court of appeals on the DC ciruit, is President Obama's official nominee.
> Meet Merrick Garland, Obama's Supreme Court nominee
> 
> He's apparently very old, and supposedly a moderate.  The ball is in the Senate's court now.



If I were Mitch, I'd send a phone & pen to 1600 Pen Ave with wishes of good luck.

Maybe he shouldn't have been such a jerk to Congress but actually tried to work WITH them on issues.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 16, 2016)

Republicans need to convene right after the elections and shoot the nomination down, then vote down any recess appointments made by Obama, even if it means working through the holidays up to inauguration day.


----------



## Brill (Mar 17, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Republicans need to convene right after the elections and shoot the nomination down, then vote down any recess appointments made by Obama, even if it means working through the holidays up to inauguration day.



Just imagine if The Court was the body that ultimately decided who the next justice would be (a recess appointment surely would be challenged as unconstitutional)!


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 17, 2016)

lindy said:


> Just imagine if The Court was the body that ultimately decided who the next justice would be (a recess appointment surely would be challenged as unconstitutional)!


Recess appointments have been made before, and the Senate gets to vote on the "New Justice" when they reconvene, which is why you vote his ass down the week after the election, or call a Special Session during recess; that said, is the Court actually in session now? if not then a recess appointment is eyewash, and the next Senate gets a say (though a Democrat Senate (possibility) with Hillary as President would confirm said appointment.


----------



## TH15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Judge Nap on Obama's Supreme Court nomination: The most conservative judge nominated by a Democrat in the modern era.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 17, 2016)

My girlfriend says Merrick Garland was a wise choice by Obama, but wondering if he's just the shock troops and will be sent back full of holes for only Obama to nominate someone as bad as Kagan who will make it through because the Republicans will have used all of their political capital on Garland.


----------

